# Clicking noise on cbsw hd



## wisardd1 (Dec 4, 2005)

I keep getting a clicking noise in the two surrounds on cbsw HD. I don't get it on any other channels HD or Standard. I have an hr250hd and run it through a denon 4806. Everything is hooked up correctly. Any ideas?


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

wisardd1 said:


> I keep getting a clicking noise in the two surrounds on cbsw HD. I don't get it on any other channels HD or Standard. I have an hr250hd and run it through a denon 4806. Everything is hooked up correctly. Any ideas?


I have the same thing going with my HR-250 HD watching LA CBS. It has been going on for the last two weeks on football games. I think the problem is with CBS. I don't get that with FOX ABC or ESPN.


----------



## wisardd1 (Dec 4, 2005)

That is reassuring. Thanx for the validation!


----------

